# Cichild ID



## bluesun2003 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a lot of cichlid, can you help me id


----------



## bluesun2003 (Mar 9, 2009)

More pic.


----------



## bluesun2003 (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone ?


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

5 and 11 are these: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1556 from Lake Victoria.

They are either all females, or juvies that haven't developed adult male color yet.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Number 11 is Astatotilapia latifasciata.

The picture is small but it looks like #3, #5 and #7 are the same as #11

Kevin


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

1,2,6,8, & 9 looks to be females or juvies of lithobates. Either aristo red tops (no yellow blaze) or Z rocks (has yellow blaze). 10 looks like a bi color or cobue peacock male. 4 looks like a hybrid? Maybe the mods can chime in.


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

1,2,6,8 and 9 are z rocks females and sub adults i have some they will start to get color soon

really nice fish when full grown


----------



## spraycaint123 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with bma57, I use to have a few Astatotilapia latifasciata. Everything I've read says they are peacful to mildly aggressive but mine where very territorial, kinda violent little dudes.


----------

